# I was afraid this would happen......................



## Codeman (May 8, 2009)

Weather is nice all of the river rats have left the building till fall. LOL


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 8, 2009)

I wish the weather was nice here.

I'm going to have to build and ark and stock my yard with grass carp just to keep it mowed.


----------



## Zum (May 8, 2009)

Same here,the last 5 days we have had rain.


----------



## Waterwings (May 9, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I wish the weather was nice here.
> 
> I'm going to have to build and ark and stock my yard with grass carp just to keep it mowed.



Ditto on that. I finally mowed the yard two days ago (I think, when the sun came out for awhile), and had to do it on the highest setting, and it still bogged the mower down at times. The weather is rediculous. Still haven't renewed my boat registration, and I don't see getting it in the water in the foreseeable future. :x


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 10, 2009)

Glad you guys can get on your rivers. Everything up this way is flooded and no end in the near future.Have fun.


----------



## Codeman (May 13, 2009)

The water is up here but not flood stage I'm still seeing alot of boats coming and going. I just haven't had time.


----------



## willfishforfood (May 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear your weather is so bad and the North West is having a great spring but low fish counts so they closed the rivers for salmon here.


----------

